

Corona Labs abandons Corona Cloud after 6 months - dottrap
http://forums.coronalabs.com/topic/35784-corona-cloud-is-offline/?p=188399

======
dottrap
6 months ago on HN

[http://www.informationweek.com/cloud-
computing/platform/coro...](http://www.informationweek.com/cloud-
computing/platform/corona-labs-corrals-a-cloud/240144400)

